# This one surprised me...... SBGH267



## zuiko

Well I really thought I was done when I put down a deposit for the SLA025 for the year.

It turns out I wasn't. I saw this watch last week in passing and it looked like a pale grey faded dial but I decided to see whether it had more to offer after seeing other photos online. After trying it on and examining.... I was wearing my old style 011 Snowflake and in a one to one comparison with the new dial on a 211 Snowflake I was convinced the old style was better in my eyes. But I digress.

The 267 had the anniversary blue that GS brings out from time to time, has a case that isn't like the others I own and the gleam coming from even the satin areas is blinding. Hi-beat movement and gold GS and seconds hand, blue rotor (though I would have prefered a normal style with gold writing or small lion) it has a few nice things aside from the dial pattern which seems to be a 2018 theme. Like most of us know the dial has chameleon like color shifts which adds to the appeal.

I could have passed on this. I'm convinced I could have, but after comparing the Snowflakes and then coming back to the 267 to have another look I thought YOLO and that was that.


----------



## kepa

Oh man. That is so lovely. Congratulations. It was between that and an Explorer for me, but I needed a tool/sports watch so went with the latter. Maybe next year ..... the 267 is an incredibly impressive watch for the money. Very jealous.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer

You may be surprised, but I'm not!
Glad you came to your old senses, zuiko.

I should have mine sometime next week. And then I'm done buying watches for the year [probably (not)].

Congratulations, I hope you enjoy it as much as the others.


----------



## Domo

WOW congratulations! I saw this piece at the boutique and I was surprised how toned-down and light the blue was. Typically, a blue GS is quite rich and dark that it looks black half the time. This one has a really pronounced dial and pattern which never really looked subtle no matter which way it was held. In my book that's a Very Very Good Thing :-!


----------



## zuiko

bluedialer said:


> You may be surprised, but I'm not!
> Glad you came to your old senses, zuiko.
> 
> I should have mine sometime next week. And then I'm done buying watches for the year [probably (not)].
> 
> Congratulations, I hope you enjoy it as much as the others.


Well this year has been relatively good and I think this is my first for the year and luckily not much more on the horizon. As for senses, I'm seriously going to cull some older Rolex, Tudor and two or three GS (the SBGH037, the SBGA029 and the SBGE001) to balance things again. I just don't wear the sportier watches as much nowadays.

Thanks and can't wait to see pictures of yours too!


----------



## zuiko

Domo said:


> WOW congratulations! I saw this piece at the boutique and I was surprised how toned-down and light the blue was. Typically, a blue GS is quite rich and dark that it looks black half the time. This one has a really pronounced dial and pattern which never really looked subtle no matter which way it was held. In my book that's a Very Very Good Thing :-!


It does have some quirks. The indices are slightly thinner than usual and the combination of this thinness and the reflectivity mean the indices disappear and it's less legible overall than other dial/index combinations.

You can see the effect in the 8 o clock index which even in the bright daylight of that picture has gone dark and varied lighting makes this occultation effect even more evident.

I can't wait till someone puts one of these on a leather band like the 265 as I think that's a great look.


----------



## WatchEnthusiast

A beautiful watch. Hard to go wrong with a Grand Seiko, especially with a textured dial. Enjoy your new timepiece!


----------



## Domo

zuiko said:


> It does have some quirks. The indices are slightly thinner than usual and the combination of this thinness and the reflectivity mean the indices disappear and it's less legible overall than other dial/index combinations.
> 
> You can see the effect in the 8 o clock index which even in the bright daylight of that picture has gone dark and varied lighting makes this occultation effect even more evident.
> 
> I can't wait till someone puts one of these on a leather band like the 265 as I think that's a great look.


Pfft...Who looks at their GS to read the time? b-)


----------



## bluedialer

Those are the standard SBGH long skinny indexes, I'm looking forward to those. I like how each of my GS have different shaped indexes even though they're all baton type...

Actually zuiko, how is the fit of the bracelet compared to on your Peacock? Is it basically the same, or is it looser due to the thinner case and curvature? Did you remove the same amount of links?


----------



## bluedialer

Domo said:


> WOW congratulations! I saw this piece at the boutique and I was surprised how toned-down and light the blue was. Typically, a blue GS is quite rich and dark that it looks black half the time. This one has a really pronounced dial and pattern which never really looked subtle no matter which way it was held. In my book that's a Very Very Good Thing :-!


Domo, I'm wearing my J005 tonight and realize how much I do not appreciate the oft black and subtleness of this otherwise extremely wonderful dial. Of course as you know when the right light hits it, it's love and I can't think of parting with this one. When I'm in Japan I definitely have to see the blue iwate, and evaluate how strong the black out effect on that one is. Although difficult in a show room.


----------



## zuiko

bluedialer said:


> Those are the standard SBGH long skinny indexes, I'm looking forward to those. I like how each of my GS have different shaped indexes even though they're all baton type...
> 
> Actually zuiko, how is the fit of the bracelet compared to on your Peacock? Is it basically the same, or is it looser due to the thinner case and curvature? Did you remove the same amount of links?


The links on all these GS require a case by case approach. The fit on this one is great. I tried taking 4 normal links out but it was tight. Three normal and a bit loose. Two normal and two half links out was just right.

I take out the screws from only one side of each link and jiggle the link a little to get the pin out. I trial the fit by putting just the pins in till I am satisfied and then put the screw from the one side back in with some blue Loctite.

I can't remember how many links I took out of the Peacock but it also is very nice fit.

The clasp on this is slightly thumbward side of centre. The Peacock from memory is more centred and the Snowflake which is near me right now is dead centre really.

So this one is 5 full links on 6oclock and 7 full on 12oclock side.


----------



## bluedialer

Thanks! The reason I ask is that on my SBGJ I have 5 full links on 6oclock side and 6 full on 12oclock, and it's slightly too snug.

I'm hoping that by doing the same on this SBGH, the fit will be just slightly looser.

The next time you have a chance, would you mind giving the link count on your Peacock or Red Iwate? I'm guessing you probably have a half link more on the 6oclock side ..


----------



## Domo

bluedialer said:


> Domo, I'm wearing my J005 tonight and realize how much I do not appreciate the oft black and subtleness of this otherwise extremely wonderful dial. Of course as you know when the right light hits it, it's love and I can't think of parting with this one. When I'm in Japan I definitely have to see the blue iwate, and evaluate how strong the black out effect on that one is. Although difficult in a show room.


Yeah that's why this one is nice. Nice and vibrant. I'd prefer if my greeny was a bit more....green. It's almost never green indoors. I've never seen the blue one either, but I'd guess it's the same. I know a guy with the maroon one and it's the same....only colourful in the sun.


----------



## bluedialer

Yeah same here. The red does seem to show a little more though. I'm sure the blue is unbelievably gorgeous but with the same often black appearance... Which in itself isn't a terrible look; an inky dark glossy dial with those flashing hands and indices.
That's an awesome look on your wrist! Lol


----------



## zuiko

Domo said:


> Yeah that's why this one is nice. Nice and vibrant. I'd prefer if my greeny was a bit more....green. It's almost never green indoors. I've never seen the blue one either, but I'd guess it's the same. I know a guy with the maroon one and it's the same....only colourful in the sun.
> 
> View attachment 13021909


The perfect set right there. Could be complete as of today (future Iwate colours might still be possible afterall?) or extended to all international special dial releases or broadened to all and that's extending too much imo but it would be a wonderful collection.

But even as it stands, just perfect.


----------



## zuiko

Having the Snowflake out tonight together with the 267, I've realised that it's almost like they're complementary opposites in many ways although many of my observations might apply to other dark dialled Hi-Beat models also; though I have to say that the 267’s dial really has some bewitching light manipulations. With silvery sides and a broad sunburst effect of this silveriness over it's bluish grey dial. Steel blues and shades through to darker. Very nice irl. 

The seconds hand colours, the dials are both textured but one goes towards randomness (SF) and the other order (267), one is light the other dark, one's indices being thin and split at cardinals and the other thick and smooth tops and all the other obvious SD vs HB, Ti vs SS, LE vs regular etc. Now interestingly the cases are also kind of similar in shape but opposite in polish and satin sides etc. 

The only thing that is absolutely common between them is how fantastic they both are. 

Let me add though that any one of these could be one's only GS and one would still be as happy as can be. Owning one can bring the owner who has discovered the thrill of the quest for perfection, that with GS they probably own one of the most perfect things a man's hands can create.


----------



## Milehigh981

That is gorgeous!


----------



## date417

Very beautiful piece, you better treasure that baby.


----------



## CFK-OB

I saw this one in the flesh today. Probably the most striking GS I've seen. It just immediately draws your attention and I genuinely think that they way it plays with light and moves from looking like circles, to lines, to spirals is genius. An amazingly well thought out watch. Congrats, it's simply stunning.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

:rodekaart This is not a helpful thread ......

I'm trying hardest to resist, my money should go to other things and I keep telling myself that if they had made the / a steel version similar to the VFA ...... 
Then you had to add that YOLO comment - that hits too close to home :-(

I'll procrastinate some more and hope that the watch will be sold out sooner rather than later. At least before I surrender.

Kidding aside, congratulations, that is a beautiful addition. Enjoy for many years to come.


----------



## Tonhao

Awesome watch, was my favorite Basel launch as well. I’d have preferred the traditional rotor too, however much you can decorate a rotor, in the end it’s the gears and pallets inside that are more interesting...


----------



## elysium73

More photos for the peasants please!


----------



## bluedialer

DYL said:


> Awesome watch, was my favorite Basel launch as well. I'd have preferred the traditional rotor too, however much you can decorate a rotor, in the end it's the gears and pallets inside that are more interesting...


That's probably the biggest downside of this watch, which to some is actually an attractive feature.. Zuiko uses his rainbow rotor as his profile pic! But once you have it, you realize how much it screws up the view.


----------



## zuiko

Well after about 18 hours it's running about 1/2 sec fast which is pleasing.

The sunburst tesselated reflections of silvery blues and the gold seconds hand are really something on this. I love the Peacock's light dance but this is something else again.

Enough words...


----------



## zuiko




----------



## ten13th

Congrats!!! 

I have stopped going to my AD, especially after Basel. Would not be able to walk out without adding to the collection.


----------



## dayandnight

Grats loving that mesmerizing dial.... 🤭🤭🤭


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Domo

It's impressive how deep the pattern appears in the dial. *A**b**s**o**l**u**t**e**l**y **s**t**u**n**n**i**n**g**!**!*


----------



## zuiko

Domo said:


> It's impressive how deep the pattern appears in the dial. *A**b**s**o**l**u**t**e**l**y **s**t**u**n**n**i**n**g**!**!*


I really thought the Peacock was amazing but this definitely holds its own in any pairing I can think of that I have.

I think Nobuhiro Kosugi's involvement in this one (like the SLA017) is amazing. The man seems to be able to take the materials to the next level. There's a sort of magic that's being incorporated somewhere and I think it's mainly the attention to detail. The radial diagonals of the mosaic pattern align harmoniously with the index markers and the facets seem to have groups of reflectional angles that create the sunburst effect.

There's an ancient mathematical problem known as "squaring the circle" which was only much later discovered to be impossible with usual ancient tools.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squaring_the_circle

Well even though this isn't that problem, it seems Seiko has metaphorically squared the circle with this one.


----------



## Indyboot

Pretty cool that the square below the 12 and above the 6 maintain geometric symmetry wrt the rest of the pattern

Very nice watch


----------



## elysium73

The range of blue in this GS is captivating.


----------



## zuiko

I think I have to apologise for how much I seem to have liked this watch. I haven't been this alive in terms of watchkeeping for what seemed an eternity. A journey that had made me revisit the year gone by, getting to wear the watches again and it was great. But in the three days prior to getting this one I had been rocking the Snowflake and being entranced in its acknowledged wonders all over again.

I personally think the Snowflake is the perfect single GS from which a fresh journey can begin. It was a masterful design and not much exists on the internet about whom it's design is from. Was it a collaborative effort or the work of a single person? I can't say, but I can say that the designer of the H267 is the magician Nobuhiro Kosugi who brought Japan the acknowledgment it had demanded for so long in 2014 with the J series GMT Hi-Beats. An amazing accomplishment and still way way too small an award for the achievements Seiko has made in the last 50 years.

Kosugi is the designer of other important recent releases like last year's hit, the SLA017, so it might not have surprised anyone that Kosugi was the one entrusted with the Heritage Collection with the VFA, Special categories - almost as if GS is using this as an opportunity to educate it's Western fans of both some of its history and its current accuracy criteria. Many of us are probably hoping the VFA category can be brought into the Stainless Steel so that they become more accessible. I think this year's ceramic GMT having the Special category at around $14k means VFA will probably be reserved for precious metals but who can really say what 34 extra days of attention to tuning is worth?








Kosugi in a promotional photo courtesy of Seiko website press release. https://www.sii.co.jp/en/news/release/2016/04/28/11361/

The only question left is..... whether Kosugi is wearing a Snowflake?


----------



## Domo

zuiko said:


> The only question left is..... whether Kosugi is wearing a Snowflake?


I can't be certain, but looks like a 44GS case and 5-link bracelet with white/silver dial. I'm thinking SBGH043 or something along those lines....


----------



## bluedialer

Domo said:


> I can't be certain, but looks like a 44GS case and 5-link bracelet with white/silver dial. I'm thinking SBGH043 or something along those lines....


Looks like it could just as well be a normal ol' SBGH001, which at one point was sort of considered the flagship darling of the GS lineup. Until, the HB GMT's came out and stole its thunder.

This 3-hand Hi-Beat model here is trying to steal that thunder back from the GMT's. No apologies needed, zuiko, but you may be contributing to these selling faster. That's why I'm trying to refrain from talking up the piece more until I have mine securely in hand.


----------



## Domo

bluedialer said:


> Looks like it could just as well be a normal ol' SBGH001, which at one point was sort of considered the flagship darling of the GS lineup. Until, the HB GMT's came out and stole its thunder.


If you look closely you can see the flat, non-curved lugs jutting awkwardly out at an angle protruding off his wrist in a most uncomfortable fashion. Clearly a 44GS case ;-)|>


----------



## bluedialer

Domo said:


> If you look closely you can see the flat, non-curved lugs jutting awkwardly out at an angle protruding off his wrist in a most uncomfortable fashion. Clearly a 44GS case ;-)|>


Maaaybe! But they also look elongated and pointed like the SBGH001 lugs. If anyone here can definitively find out what he wears, it'd be you though!

For some reason, been loving the 44GS case on my wrist more than ever these last several days. It really is a knockout after all.


----------



## zuiko

Domo said:


> If you look closely you can see the flat, non-curved lugs jutting awkwardly out at an angle protruding off his wrist in a most uncomfortable fashion. Clearly a 44GS case ;-)|>


I tend to agree it looks like a 44GS on the 12 side but the 6 side has a more curved look unlike the 44GS but the photo is not detailed enough to see for sure.

I would guess it's an SBGJ001 though 

It appears that yonsson (a member here with an amazing Seiko collection) has posted https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-travel-report-2017-pic-heavy-4562251.html
a fantastic thread with pictures of the man himself so he might be able to chime in and let us know with first hand knowledge if he ever discovers this curiosity.


----------



## zuiko

bluedialer said:


> Looks like it could just as well be a normal ol' SBGH001, which at one point was sort of considered the flagship darling of the GS lineup. Until, the HB GMT's came out and stole its thunder.
> 
> This 3-hand Hi-Beat model here is trying to steal that thunder back from the GMT's. No apologies needed, zuiko, but you may be contributing to these selling faster. That's why I'm trying to refrain from talking up the piece more until I have mine securely in hand.


I would agree.

After getting the J021 and especially after the J227 I just couldn't ever justify getting an H001 or 005 model despite seeing them all the time and trying one on.

This H267 has too many nice new things to ignore for a true GS fan though. The case, the dial, the seconds hand and I guess the rotor.


----------



## bluedialer

Just can't find one with a clear shot. Still not convinced it's a 44GS.

Heck who knows if that's even the same watch. But he's probably not some weirdo who wears a different watch every few days. 
....or internet stalks people to find out what watch they're wearing...


----------



## Tonhao

I had a chance to see this in person today, side by side with the peacock too. Some things that stood out to me:
- The G and S boxes fade to dark blue from afar. I liked that the letters go away in real life usage. The light striking this pattern is really mesmerizing. It’s like Snowflake dialed up to 11. 
- Where the lug meets the bracelet there’s an angled curve, resulting in a slimming effect. 
- Dark blue and gold combination really works, like a crisp navy blazer with gold buttons. 
- The rotor makes it very hard to see the movement. Maybe the only thing I’d change.

Still my favorite GS from 2018.


----------



## zuiko

I think photos will always make this watch seem like a loud watch.

In real life in normal indoor conditions you'll see mostly a steely blue grey or a darker shade that makes it look almost black.

Even in the sun discerning the letters etc is not something you can do readily even though the pattern is easy to see in that intense light.

A photo from this morning while waiting to join traffic...









I liken the blue to a metallic blue. Maybe osmium?








Elemental osmium.


----------



## radoncdoc

Just put down my deposit last week. Wish I had seen it in the flesh first but don't think I will be disappointed
Then I have to SERIOUSLY not buy any more watches this year (until I cull a few)


----------



## vincentle7914

maybe i different , i don't like this model


----------



## issey.miyake

I walked into the Seiko Boutique in Sydney earlier today and I was lucky enough to see this beauty just sitting in the cabinet and I as immediately captivated.

The detailing of this dial is something to behold. The way it plays with the light, the combination of gold lettering and smooth sweeping hand - wow.

Spinning the watch around I enjoyed the rotor but as some mentioned above I felt like it was blocking the movement which I wouldn't mind seeing but honestly I still was in love.

I could feel my bank balance about to take a huge hit - I took off my IWC and put on the GS.


And that is where my love affair stopped... I couldn't understand why?
It didn't seem to fit my wrist or sit well on it - I felt as though it was too thick - the caseback sat high off my wrist - more than the IWC.
The proportions didn't feel right for me - maybe I expected too much?

I took off the watch and held it in my hand.. it is an amazing watch - it truly is.

Just not for me...


----------



## zuiko

issey.miyake said:


> I walked into the Seiko Boutique in Sydney earlier today and I was lucky enough to see this beauty just sitting in the cabinet and I as immediately captivated.
> 
> The detailing of this dial is something to behold. The way it plays with the light, the combination of gold lettering and smooth sweeping hand - wow.
> 
> Spinning the watch around I enjoyed the rotor but as some mentioned above I felt like it was blocking the movement which I wouldn't mind seeing but honestly I still was in love.
> 
> I could feel my bank balance about to take a huge hit - I took off my IWC and put on the GS.
> 
> And that is where my love affair stopped... I couldn't understand why?
> It didn't seem to fit my wrist or sit well on it - I felt as though it was too thick - the caseback sat high off my wrist - more than the IWC.
> The proportions didn't feel right for me - maybe I expected too much?
> 
> I took off the watch and held it in my hand.. it is an amazing watch - it truly is.
> 
> Just not for me...


I can't disagree with that. It was a watch I had almost passed on. I glimpsed it a week before when it was wearing it's factory plastic and liked the case shape but the dial wasn't really calling out at all.

I think they also failed with the rotor. Since it was an anniversary celebrating the 9S MOVEMENT so why not show a bit more love towards the SS model. The gold and platinum ones get the specialness put into the movement by the tighter criteria of each. But the SS gets an obscuration of the movement as a reward? I have to say that once one has seen the escapement through the back crystal once then it doesn't matter so much it's covered I guess. And the blue anodisation adds an element of random uniqueness compared to every other 267 model.

And I don't know if it's just me or some feature of Asian wrists that have more of a 'space' or hollow into which the back of these cases below the 'false' higher 'edge' of the case side, can sit well.

Some fuller and perhaps more Western wrists might not accommodate this thickness at the back of the watch as well and so it might fail to work on that/those wrists. Just a theory.

You seem to fit your IWC well though and if you have an established comfort with it then it's always got the homeside advantage, but if you tried it on and it didn't work then there's nothing more to say really.

One Australian website says it well when it says regarding "Who's it for?", that it's for hardcore fans. I think that's true. I wouldn't get one of these as my first GS. I think a Snowflake easily beats it as an easy day to day watch. But I totally agree that this is a watch for the GS fans and it seems there is some growth in that fanbase since LE have gone from tiny runs of small hundreds to now 1500 watches in this GS category.

I have to confess that I enjoy taking off some of my more interesting watches and holding them between my fingers carefully so that the carefully shined mirror finishes of the Zaratsu polish remain untouched. Then seemingly endlessly watching the light work it's mesmerising effect in a dance with the watches many surfaces esp polished surfaces. This is definitely that sort of watch.

Anyhow it's good to hear of your encounter with it. Looking forward to other's takes also.


----------



## zuiko

I just wanted to also fill in some detail about my initial negative leaning comments on index black-out and it's effect on legibility. 

In fact the black out is a wonderful way of showing how effective the double width indices at the cardinal points are. And in a way this shows off another of it's hidden features. That width difference is preserved from the H001/5 and pays that design some tribute and it's just as nice here. The metallic reflections coming off this dial on the index surfaces help this blending effect. 

This dial change is quite nice once one becomes familiar with the range of looks it has overall. Not a negative now in my opinion. Especially because the hands are still amazingly clear. Most of us can read the time off non indexed dials. In a possible darker lighting situation - a smart casual evening event or cocktail the darker mode of it's dial might help to not remind everyone of the time; even more so, if it's a one on one situation. When the watch gets the right sort of light from a source it has a special metallic flash of steely texture and it's mirror polished surfaces alert the discerning person whether they are watch enthusiasts or not of its specialness. 

I've watched people to whom I am speaking and with whom an understanding is reached might glance at times a little more carefully towards your watch while listening to try and recognise some sort of Rolex crown or other European marque. I know they are wondering what it is that they are seeing. Making a mental note or something. It's very rare that the talk will go towards watches and absolutely never originating from me. 

I remember an encounter at a sporting event with a fellow who was a full on muscle type - gym with supplements ++ type and he had on a massive Breitling watch and I could see his curiosity in my watch which just remained unspoken until he took an opportunity at halftime to mention how much he likes his watch and going into some thing or other about it. I knew he wouldn't understand if I showed him a watch that had a big SEIKO up the top and I didn't bother as I knew he wouldn't handle the watch as it should be. Bring it up against his watches crown and scratch the side etc. 

I mean I've stopped wearing cufflinks since I got into GS to prevent as many known sources of damage (that scratches on previous Rolex watches would attest to) that one could. GS keeps my proprioceptive sense keenly aware at all times of where my left arm is with respect to everything else around me even my clothes. No metallic zippers at pockets etc. no brass buttons if one could avoid and so on. 

Anyhow I've drifted a fair way from the original premise of this post


----------



## Domo

zuiko said:


> Anyhow I've drifted a fair way from the original premise of this post


Did you know, and I must warn you the following observation may be troubling to read; that in this whole thread you haven't posted any pictures of the caseback?? :O

And lets see some profile pics of the case! Side on! It's been 10 years since the SBGL case showed itself last. I'm *LOVING* this watch!! :-!:-!


----------



## zuiko

Domo said:


> Did you know, and I must warn you the following observation may be troubling to read; that in this whole thread you haven't posted any pictures of the caseback?? :O
> 
> And lets see some profile pics of the case! Side on! It's been 10 years since the SBGL case showed itself last. I'm *LOVING* this watch!! :-!:-!


Two reasons 

1. I'm too amazed by the front that the few times that I have looked it's not been at a time I had my phone or camera ready.

2. The J005/J021 Iwate rotor on which this is based were nicer in the previous versions (in terms of novelty in the first and colour in the successor) in my eyes and even with the 021 rotor I have I think it took me a while to appreciate that one.

The case is truly wonderful and requires only a little bit more care to keep pristine compared to the 44GS which I am very used to already. The curves are really crisp and the sharp edge where the satin and mirror polish meet is ultra sharply defined. The inner lug areas with a touch more work are also a delight.

I have considered taking the bracelet off for a leather strap but to mark up and scratch the inner lugs would be something I don't care to see. So this one is bracelet for life.

i'll try and see if I can get a few side case shots etc. Others who receive this watch and have great macro gear (and skills) will probably do a much better exposition of the finer details in time I'm sure.


----------



## Domo

zuiko said:


> Two reasons
> 
> 1. I'm too amazed by the front that the few times that I have looked it's not been at a time I had my phone or camera ready.
> 
> 2. The J021 Iwate rotor on which this is modelled is nicer in my eyes and even with that rotor I think it took me a while to appreciate it.
> 
> The case is truly wonderful and requires only a little bit more care to keep pristine compared to the 44GS which I am very used to already. The curves are really crisp and the sharp edge where the satin and mirror polish meet is ultra sharply defined. The inner lug areas with a touch more work are also a delight.
> 
> I have considered taking the bracelet off for a leather strap but to mark up and scratch the inner lugs would be something I don't care to see. So this one is bracelet for life.
> 
> i'll try and see if I can get a few side case shots etc. Others who receive this watch and have great macro gear (and skills) will probably do a much better exposition of the finer details in time I'm sure.


We want results!! :-|

;-)

One of the subtle beauties of the SBGL case is the lug area. I have always said that one of the faults of GS is how the bracelet design (apart from a few examples like the amagnetic series or the SBGX119/121 for instance) has never been truly meshed with the watch head where it meets the case. But the SBGL case has this very pronounced downward slope where it meets the bracelet end link, and but accentuating the area and making a point of it, it sort of makes it work as it's own feature point, as opposed to the usual slight bevel which can sort of come across as a bit "sloppy". I'm not sure if this incoherent thought makes any sense :-!


----------



## zuiko

It's very understandable. It's an extra detail that takes it up a notch for sure.

I posted one shot on another thread I think that shows this area somewhat. I'll post it here too...


----------



## Domo

zuiko said:


> It's very understandable. It's an extra detail that takes it up a notch for sure.
> 
> I posted one shot on another thread I think that shows this area somewhat. I'll post it here too...
> 
> View attachment 13029869


Yes that's a perfect example. It sort of frames the end link like a perfect little parking spot for it. An equal amount of bevel all the way around, and at a width that mirrors the polished links in the bracelet.


----------



## wedgehammer

love it! can’t wait to see strap matches with that


----------



## bluedialer

zuiko said:


> I think photos will always make this watch seem like a loud watch.
> 
> In real life in normal indoor conditions you'll see mostly a steely blue grey or a darker shade that makes it look almost black.
> 
> Even in the sun discerning the letters etc is not something you can do readily even though the pattern is easy to see in that intense light.
> 
> A photo from this morning while waiting to join traffic...
> 
> View attachment 13028887
> 
> 
> I liken the blue to a metallic blue. Maybe osmium?
> 
> View attachment 13028889
> 
> Elemental osmium.


I used to raise them, so the steely blue dial personally reminds me of beautiful steel blue bettas.

Neither of these are mine unfortunately!:


----------



## date417

Oh boy! take a look at that dial.


----------



## Indyboot

Great comment on the Snowflake being a better all-arounder. I definitely agree with that.

But, can anyone imagine if the Snowflake debuted this year as a Limited Edition of only 500? Can you imagine the drooling and hype??

The Snowflake is that good. When and if they discontinue it, oh boy......


----------



## zuiko

Indyboot said:


> Great comment on the Snowflake being a better all-arounder. I definitely agree with that.
> 
> But, can anyone imagine if the Snowflake debuted this year as a Limited Edition of only 500? Can you imagine the drooling and hype??
> 
> The Snowflake is that good. When and if they discontinue it, oh boy......


Well they've discontinued the version 1 that I have and it's interesting for me that when I bought this one it was with my Snowflake on, and my intention had been to compare the new version 2 Snowflake side by side as I'd never seen them that way.

After around 10 mins of looking and then a bit of a break before seeing again I left 100% convinced that the version 1 looked better to my eyes.

So while we don't have numbers produced of the version 1 it is in a sense now a "limited edition".

While there are many before and after models in the same position, the Snowflake will probably be the only one down the track where this will probably matter to future collectors. The Snowflake is definitely close to being a must have GS for anyone considering owning more than a few, even two, in my opinion.


----------



## elysium73

zuiko said:


> After around 10 mins of looking and then a bit of a break before seeing again I left 100% convinced that the version 1 looked better to my eyes.


Could you expand on why you think version 1 looked better? I'm curious, because I thought the only difference is the placement of the GS logo and the presence/absence of the "Seiko."


----------



## zuiko

elysian73 said:


> Could you expand on why you think version 1 looked better? I'm curious, because I thought the only difference is the placement of the GS logo and the presence/absence of the "Seiko."


Just personal preference in the end. The size of the logo and the blues etc below just give a better overall look with the dial.

I have to add that anyone who did get this one as first or only GS won't be disappointed. It's textured dial is pretty amazing in its own right.


----------



## elysium73

How does this compare with the peacock? Aside from the dial, any noticeable differences in how it wears or sits on the wrist? It looks very similar with the gold accent minus the GMT hand.


----------



## zuiko

I can’t easily answer the Peacock question as superficially they are similar in terms of appeal. 

Textured spiral dials. Gold accent on logo and hand. Hi beat movement. 

The case is the biggest differentiator and here I must say I love the 44GS plane mirror lug and case side but it does sit higher. 

The curved sides on this viewed from the various angles give it a slight edge to me but it’s the newer watch so I think it will be a few months before I’ll really know what I prefer. If I truly had to choose I’d take the Peacock because of the GMT and the very small difference in dial appeal - though I like the steel blue of this more.


----------



## issey.miyake

zuiko said:


> I can't disagree with that. It was a watch I had almost passed on. I glimpsed it a week before when it was wearing it's factory plastic and liked the case shape but the dial wasn't really calling out at all.
> 
> ..........
> 
> Anyhow it's good to hear of your encounter with it. Looking forward to other's takes also.


Thanks for the time in replying to my previous post.

As I said before I am certain that there will be many who will adore the watch for what it is and I kid you not it is the most handsome watch I've seen in a long time (sub $10k AUD).

I am of Asian decent so I know exactly what you are talking about with the wrist (mine is around 6.5" on a given day) so the diameter of the case was spot on for me - it was the profile of the watch as it sat higher on the wrist than what i was used to comparing to my other watches (the AT in particular - I think I am pretty spoilt with those dimensions because for me it is the perfect fit)

I have no doubt I could love the watch for life but I think it was an immediate reaction to something different and then being spooked at the fact it was going to cost me $9100 AUD my risk adverse side took over and I walked away.

To be honest I think if the bracelet was sized to my wrist and the plastic was taken off - that would have been a lot tougher to walk

But I am hopeful that GS continue to produce these beautiful and unique dials because once they slim down the case I'd be handing over my money !


----------



## Indyboot

So what are the case dimensions of the H267?

L2L, diameter, thickness, and perhaps overall weight including bracelet?

My one and only beef with the Snowflake is the length from solid end-link to solid end-link. Just wish it was a tad less for my 6 and 3/8” wrist.


----------



## bluedialer

Indyboot said:


> So what are the case dimensions of the H267?
> 
> L2L, diameter, thickness, and perhaps overall weight including bracelet?
> 
> My one and only beef with the Snowflake is the length from solid end-link to solid end-link. Just wish it was a tad less for my 6 and 3/8" wrist.


Same here on the Snowflake. Beautiful, light, and comfortable watch, but wears big and actually is big lengthwise end link to end link at near 52mm.

Every time I've tried to measure the endlink to endlink length of this 267 watch ON SCREEN, it seems to be between 49 and 50mm, closer to 50. Dont know know how accurate my method is, but its usually not far off. Not perfect for a small wrist (mine is 6 1/8 inches) but not bad, factoring in case curvature.


----------



## bluedialer

issey.miyake said:


> But I am hopeful that GS continue to produce these beautiful and unique dials because once they slim down the case I'd be handing over my money !


Something I've come to realize about GS... Buying a seemingly standout LE is almost always on some level silly. Because you do so almost with the guarantee that they will come out with something even more enticing likely within the following 5 years. The smaller, slimmer cases, different bracelets, and even more amazing dials will likely come, and those who buy this amazing watch today will be left with that dilemma of debating that next future must-have piece that has 1-upped this one.


----------



## zuiko

bluedialer said:


> Same here on the Snowflake. Beautiful, light, and comfortable watch, but wears big and actually is big lengthwise end link to end link at near 52mm.
> 
> Every time I've tried to measure the endlink to endlink length of this 267 watch ON SCREEN, it seems to be between 49 and 50mm, closer to 50. Dont know know how accurate my method is, but its usually not far off. Not perfect for a small wrist (mine is 6 1/8 inches) but not bad, factoring in case curvature.


Around 49mm. Measured with straight edge.


----------



## De Wolfe

Beautiful watch, the best for GS in Basel 2018, enjoy it in good health.


----------



## Covenant

issey.miyake said:


> I am of Asian decent so I know exactly what you are talking about with the wrist (mine is around 6.5" on a given day) so the diameter of the case was spot on for me - it was the profile of the watch as it sat higher on the wrist than what i was used to comparing to my other watches (the AT in particular - I think I am pretty spoilt with those dimensions because for me it is the perfect fit)


I had the fortune of trying on this watch at the Sydney boutique as well and agree with your assessment. The dial detail is mesmerizing, but the watch is quite thick and sits high if you've got a small wrist. I'm happy with my ~3k AUD 9F quartz for now


----------



## zuiko




----------



## Domo

zuiko said:


> View attachment 13032145


:-|

Keep trying!


----------



## bluedialer

I have to admit the rotor color is nice. But...
They need to retire the design and come up with a special looking rotor that's also less obstructive.

Zenith's similar one, pretty cool, and is being not nearly as obstructive.


----------



## Covenant

bluedialer said:


> I have to admit the rotor color is nice. But...
> They need to retire the design and come up with a special looking rotor that's also less obstructive.


How cool would it be to get the tsuba rotor style... as a micro-rotor?! 0_0


----------



## zuiko

Domo said:


> :-|
> 
> Keep trying!


It was just to give an idea of the colour. You know what the shape is 

Without unhinging the bracelet it's hard to get a macro shot that's steady and has a full depth of field. Unfortunately my photographic skills are not up to the challenge of a super detailed shot. This is about the best I can manage...


----------



## Domo

zuiko said:


> It was just to give an idea of the colour. You know what the shape is
> 
> Without unhinging the bracelet it's hard to get a macro shot that's steady and has a full depth of field. Unfortunately my photographic skills are not up to the challenge of a super detailed shot. This is about the best I can manage...
> 
> View attachment 13032311


Veeeery nice! I didn't know it had the anniversary scripting on it.


----------



## bluedialer

Covenant said:


> How cool would it be to get the tsuba rotor style... as a micro-rotor?! 0_0


I'd definitely like a micro rotor in solid gold.
Micro rotors... I'd bet that we'll never see that in a GS movement though...


----------



## DustinS

Bah humbug...someone hurry up and take the rest of my money so I can get mine! 

That said the rotor is freaking awful and it's made me debate alternatives.


----------



## bluedialer

At last I got a GS to match my name.
It's a great watch guys, definitely could make this a daily wearer. Stylish all around, well rounded comfortable case design, solid and durable. Could easily be somebody's one watch. Very wearable, even on a small wrist like mine.

















I really like this case, the curvature, and I love the brushed finish on the flanks. Crisp sharp transitions you can feel with your fingertips. For me, the case is nearly as much a highlight as the dial.









The dial pattern is nicely visible while not being loud at all in person. I could argue the gold "GS" which has a matte finish is the loudest part of the dial. There is a thin layer of enamel or whatever, giving it a nice gloss finish without overly subduing the patterning.









Hey and here is a video of what I'm convinced is my very own watch, based on the crown logo position and case back position, among other clues haha.






Thanks to Rob and Topper Fine Jewelers. Always very nice to deal with, and speedy well-packed shipping. And thanks for the careful handling on both the resizing, and the video shoot.


----------



## zuiko

bluedialer said:


> At last I got a GS to match my name.
> It's a great watch guys, definitely could make this a daily wearer. Stylish all around, well rounded comfortable case design, solid and durable. Could easily be somebody's one watch. Very wearable, even on a small wrist like mine.
> 
> ......
> 
> The dial pattern is nicely visible while not being loud at all in person. I could argue the gold "GS" which has a matte finish is the loudest part of the dial. There is a thin layer of enamel or whatever, giving it a nice gloss finish without overly subduing the patterning.
> 
> View attachment 13034475
> 
> 
> ........
> 
> Thanks to Rob and Topper Fine Jewelers. Always very nice to deal with, and speedy well-packed shipping. And thanks for the careful handling on both the resizing, and the video shoot.


Congratulations and may all your days with it be great days 

One thing that really shows in your photo is the wonderful extra effect the dial has of directional 'etch' or some treatment that means the alternate quadrilateral shapes in the spiral mosaic have a chessboard like light and dark reflectivity.

And you've got some really nice case pictures too which I just can't seem to photograph well.

The overall shape of the case is based on the older SBGL as pointed out by domo but the polishing on this is opposite to the older model number. The long top surface of the lug and case side having the Zaratsu really puts this up as a rival to the 44GS for polished surfaces and beauty; and the extra little details like the crisp satin sides and lug tops is just the cherry on top.

The only thing I'd originally seen as negative was the thin non cardinal hour indices but I'm in love with them now and see them as a link to the H001/5 family.

The attention to detail is just like those models and the small 3 o clock cardinal index is present outside the date window for completeness.

Look forward to more of your thoughts and insights.


----------



## AdventureTimeWith

I always find myself lusting after white dial watches, but they never tend to stick around. My first Rolex was the Explorer 2 Polar, and that lasted in the watch box for 2 months tops. I've never owned a snowflake, or a GS, but that is one fantastic looking watch. Especially with the Hi-Beat, whooooo! Nice watch!


----------



## bluedialer

I don't know how it's done, but that subtly variable reflectivity creating that checkerboard like alternation really makes this dial pattern. Without it, it would be much less interesting.

This watch is almost too beautiful. I said this could be a "one watch" but the entire dial and the amazing polished lug hoods now make me question how well this really dresses down. I'll have to see, but it'll still never keep me from wearing it with casual attire. At the same time, there's a playfulness about the dial that perhaps doesn't make it an ideal watch for very formal situations, as high quality as it all looks. So it is more of a 'tweener.

Note, the G's and S's are really difficult to make out to the naked eye. Anybody turned off by them needn't really be concerned about them.


----------



## Domo

WOW congratulations bluedialler! Yeah the case is sorta like a curvey 44GS. Maybe you can change that avatar now too :-d:-d


----------



## bluedialer

Domo said:


> WOW congratulations bluedialler! Yeah the case is sorta like a curvey 44GS. Maybe you can change that avatar now too :-d:-d


Perhaps! But that JLC is still quite special and tough to dethrone. This one could make a great avatar though....

I put my cheapo calipers to it, and the rigid length endlink to endlink comes out to exactly 50mm.

The curvature really works in its favor though. And another side note, compared to my 44GS SBGJ, the curved (and slightly thinner) case equals about a half link more slack in the bracelet.

Initial timing over the first 15 hours, it gained 0.5 seconds. Best out of the box I've ever experienced on a mechanical. Just initial though....if it is in a settling in period, it could end up a slow runner. 
If it holds at the current pace, amazing though.


----------



## zuiko

bluedialer said:


> Perhaps! But that JLC is still quite special and tough to dethrone. This one could make a great avatar though....
> 
> I put my cheapo calipers to it, and the rigid length endlink to endlink comes out to exactly 50mm.
> 
> The curvature really works in its favor though. And another side note, compared to my 44GS SBGJ, the curved (and slightly thinner) case equals about a half link more slack in the bracelet.
> 
> Initial timing over the first 15 hours, it gained 0.5 seconds. Best out of the box I've ever experienced on a mechanical. Just initial though....if it is in a settling in period, it could end up a slow runner.
> If it holds at the current pace, amazing though.


After 6 days mine is a total of 8 seconds fast as of this morning so it's just over a second a day fast.

All my high beats are around that 1-3 seconds fast per day. The only one that is on the slower side is the SBEX001 which can get into a -1 second trend for unknown reasons and is more variable. I suspect it's the larger thermal mass of metal but it's probably the lower standard of adjustment on a plain Seiko vs GS.


----------



## zuiko

A rare sunny moment today while in the car. It's very illegal to be even seen handling a phone in a car here while on the road or even with your ignition on while parked. I was just in the car and I know what's legal and what is not, so you can for the purposes of this post assume that I was parked with the ignition off.

With that out of the way.... some of the Emperor's Finest Jewels.









I think I'm getting bored of this one.


----------



## bluedialer

Day 2 with this piece. So it gained half a second over the first 15 hours, I then set it down crown up for 12 hours and it lost a smidge over half a second. About as good as I can hope for short of +/-0. I purposely set this thing 6 seconds slow anticipating a daily gain. 33 hours later and it's spot on 6sec slow of the atomic clock. Of course again its still just the initial period, but that's fantastic.

I'm gonna say, side by side with SBGJ005, the 005 is still king on sheer fine beauty. In the right kind of lighting. There's an extra richness and depth there in that Iwate dial that doesn't quite come out of this also amazing spiral mosaic dial... That is saying something since there's obviously tons of depth and richness in this dial too. The indices of dark colored Iwate dials are also faceted like no other and sparkle like no other, and the minute hand of the HB GMT's is also thicker and more substantial in quality/appearance.

What this has is that beautiful loooong gold seconds hand, and a dial that shows off its beauty and uniqueness much more readily in many different lighting situations, not just in ideal lighting. And that does make a big difference and add substance and value here.

I'm also in love with this case. The 44GS is obviously beautiful in its way, but the style/design, shape, curvature, and ergonomic quality of this case is excellent. It practically makes me want to try to track down an SBGL015 again, because I'm now convinced that smaller case version would have been a dream on my wrist. But I'll probably let that go at this point. When I get a 5th GS, it'll need to have the works... New movement, different case, different bracelet, and awesome dial. That's the only way to properly follow this beauty.

One note about the color. If the Peacock is said to be a green teal, this dial in many conditions appears as a deep blue teal. Quite different from what's normally seen in other blue dials. GS has been going for some more unique shades lately.


----------



## Domo

bluedialer said:


> Day 2 with this piece....


So does the dial have that glossy lacquer over the top like the SBGJs or is it flat? It doesn't show up in photos at all.


----------



## zuiko

Domo said:


> So does the dial have that glossy lacquer over the top like the SBGJs or is it flat? It doesn't show up in photos at all.


bluedialer might have even more observations as he has a keen eye for detail, but my observation is that there is no lacquer. No gloss. Some sort of very sophisticated laser etching of texture to achieve the lettering but I could not rule out stamping as a die like the Snowflake? I don't know how. I'm sure they'll reveal aspects of it in service manuals, promotional videos and material and so on in future, but in reality it doesn't matter how as much as why.

The why is what fascinates and what makes this as wondrous as what it is. It's a beguiling watch. There was a moment tonight where lighting was so perfect that the Zaratsu side, bezel and then a perfect slightly domed sapphire crystal came together so perfectly that I could really envision this as a fully contemporary Grand Seiko. It is afterall the Heritage release in the ongoing GS Grammar of Design (which this watch has no shortage of). And I think it could work as an only watch. It would take an immense leap of faith perhaps for the newcomer but they can be assured, I think, of the knowledge that this watch is able to keep the eye of some here who have experienced GS before it.

For the initiated who are fortunate enough to have one, it has an appeal that could only be truly understood by another owner I think. I was disappointed to have missed the trio of historical watches preceding my own initiation into GS ownership.

That GS decided to use history this Baselworld, as meaning not the replication of one of it's older successful designs, but rather as a new vision of the Grammar of Design is very evident. This has been achieved using both elements that have already been seemingly perfected (such as the indices), as needed, or bringing in a new presentation. In doing so, always attempting to reach for the ultimate expression of the essence of GS. That's how I see it. It's a watch that is a successor to a long line of expression of these design principles. It will be a watch of our time that will perhaps be itself replicated in future as an anniversary model in a Historical Series of watches of that future time.

The H267 is a (new) presentation, not a representation of the GS Grammar of Design. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## zuiko

I should just mention two other little things I have found with this one... the thin indices in sunlight do have a sort of sun-dial like effect as if it kind of acknowledges a very deep connection to the art and science of timekeeping. The indices are truly wonderfully represented here imo. The dials dark and light reflections giving some context to the images arising from the mirrored sides. 

The other thing is the gold seconds hand. I know this is a unique feature for the stainless steel version in this trio but it was previewed with the boutique only ultra limited SBGH051 and it's white pair. We know the gold accented GMT hand from the HiBeat 44GS models starting with the J005. I believe we'll see a yearly gold accent GMT HB but only time will tell. 

Now on the H267 the effect of the gold seconds hand and bear in mind this is just my observation, is that the colour may have some sort of longer decay period for images it produces in the eye. I have no idea if this is scientifically true or not. Whether yellow persists more than silver but the movement of the gold seconds hand seems more fluid than other colours. I mean there are times even with those colours that the movement looks very fluid but this is near SD like fluidity. 

I mean more observations of this would be excellent but please don't come and say that you got this based on something as tiny as this and say it's not what you're seeing. It could be some optical illusion being activated. I know of several pictograms in grey and yellow which create a sense of movement when there is nothing. 

It's neural programming and here for me at least the gold and dial colour interaction gives a hypnotic sweeping seconds movement. It's not SD smooth obviously but that's because I know what I am looking at and I can break the spell briefly.

ironically it's an Omega promotional video I watched yesterday that showed it well. If an eye is presented with certain images of certain spatial frequency. Think of a large drum with black and white stripes. Astronauts are subjected to the torture of observing such patterns and measuring their endurance to the nausea and disorientation it can cause. 

If an image can be kept stable on one's retinal sensors then it will appear still so that the brain can process it. I think there might be an optical afterimage effect of gold / blue complementarity that might be operating with some other neural programming. I don't know what it is but I'm just sort of stream of consciousness like presenting it as clearly as I can. 

A big set of paragraphs for something so tiny.


----------



## bluedialer

There is definitely a lacquer like gloss, which for some reason isn't quite as apparent as it is on an Iwate. Not easy to get a good photograph of it without the right lighting, but in hand you can definitely glance a light source off the dial by tilting it at the right angles. Take another look at this video 



At the extreme angle you can see the reflection of the seconds hand on the dial.

The gold seconds hand is definitely a nice highlight here. I've long wanted a blue/gold combo and had thought if the SBGA105 had had one I would have bought a 3rd GS in 2014 (and would have done well to do so anyway). I might have even passed on this one without it.

Zuiko you could be right in your theory/observation. It would make sense that a deep warm gold tone would show less vibration to the eye than the white flash of silver/chrome.

However the closest point that I really observed the quality of the sweep was when I was doing side by side with my SBGJ. At that time the GMT actually seemed subtly smoother, something I attributed to its much shorter seconds hand. The length of this gold seconds hand was seemingly allowing me to detect more jitter. Standing alone, it's definitely a beautiful smooth sweep with just enough subtle vibration to give it "life". Everything I wanted from a gold sweep over dark backdrop, and I really appreciate that elegant long length, both pointside and counterweight tail.


----------



## zuiko

bluedialer said:


> There is definitely a lacquer like gloss, which for some reason isn't quite as apparent as it is on an Iwate. Not easy to get a good photograph of it without the right lighting, but in hand you can definitely glance a light source off the dial by tilting it at the right angles. Take another look at this video
> 
> 
> 
> At the extreme angle you can see the reflection of the seconds hand on the dial.
> 
> The gold seconds hand is definitely a nice highlight here. I've long wanted a blue/gold combo and had thought if the SBGA105 had had one I would have bought a 3rd GS in 2014 (and would have done well to do so anyway). I might have even passed on this one without it.
> 
> Zuiko you could be right in your theory/observation. It would make sense that a deep warm gold tone would show less vibration to the eye than the white flash of silver/chrome.
> 
> However the closest point that I really observed the quality of the sweep was when I was doing side by side with my SBGJ. At that time the GMT actually seemed subtly smoother, something I attributed to its much shorter seconds hand. The length of this gold seconds hand was seemingly allowing me to detect more jitter. Standing alone, it's definitely a beautiful smooth sweep with just enough subtle vibration to give it "life". Everything I wanted from a gold sweep over dark backdrop, and I really appreciate that elegant long length, both pointside and counterweight tail.


Very visible on the video. And now it makes total sense as to why I wondered at one point why the watch at certain angles has more glare evident. I have shined a torch on mine and there are two obvious separate reflections, one from crystal and one from dial. Too obvious now.


----------



## Domo

Don't worry about trying to capture a photo of the gloss, that's why I asked. It's amazing but it's *practically impossible* to capture in a photo. The iwate dial for example in photos looks deeply grained yet in real life it's like it's been glazed or is under glass.

I hope they use more gold logos and seconds hands going forward. I really like a touch of gold (or just another colour) on dial applications. Gold logos and little touches just seem like a deliciously tacky Japanesey thing too. Goes well with the watch.


----------



## zuiko

Had the H039 out this morning looking at it compared to the H267 and I have to say as plain as the 039 is it still holds it's own.


----------



## ahonobaka

Sorry I'm sure this is out there somewhere but I can't seem to find it...What's the lug to lug on the 267?

Ooops, found it on the Japanese GS site, 47.5mm


----------



## bluedialer

ahonobaka said:


> Sorry I'm sure this is out there somewhere but I can't seem to find it...What's the lug to lug on the 267?


It is the Seiko favorite 19mm. :|

Zuiko were you happier with the thought there was no glossy layer on the dial?

My JLC which I was convinced was matte blue also turned out to have an extremely subtle glossed finish. I wonder if it protects color or some other permanence treatment. I think the Snowflake also has a similar super-subtle clear layer.


----------



## zuiko

No I just didn't think it would but now that I've seen it I've noticed on both the H039 in which it gives that warm glow that is quite special. I've yet to examine the Snowflake in the same light but I will. It's obviously also on the Peacock which is the watch I decided to wear out today


----------



## bluedialer

Hey, give us a nice side by side shot of the Peacock and 267 sometime.


----------



## zuiko

bluedialer said:


> Hey, give us a nice side by side shot of the Peacock and 267 sometime.


I had put the Peacock away already but had brought out the red Iwate for a quick wind and look so I took some pictures of it with the 267. Taken with dSLR and 90mm macro lens which I am still learning to use.


----------



## bluedialer

These two watches really do look great side by side.
In this video Tim Mosso specifically says these two watches are like twins and make the perfect "fire and ice" pair. 




At the time I thought that was a bit of a reach. But, they really do complement each other well!


----------



## zuiko

Well all I can say to start with is that a watch is the most magical and useful thing a person can own. 

I have written about my comparison with the Snowflake over part of the weekend I bought the 267 and found them to really be incomparable. Like complementary opposites I thought. Neither truly threatened the other’s position. Both had something to offer that the other didn't have. I won't repeat that post in detail here but since I had the above two watches with me tonight I thought I might do a playful battle between them. 

Remember also that it is Saturday and I have had a beautiful meal with drinks and I'm feeling very comfortable and relaxed. 

I have the 267 in my left hand with bracelet clasped and put round my fingers, and the 021 in the right. This is classic blue corner vs red corner. This isn't a complementary opposite, this is a potentially antagonistic opposite. Each has opposites certainly but the shared features such as Hi-Beat +/- complication, ss case with Zaratsu, etc which make each competitors in a sense. Metaphors aside the Iwate red with 44GS absolutely reeks of masculine posture. It's hexagonal shape with flat sides is like a star that wants to shine. The flashes of Iwate texture from moving the watches gently to catch different angles of light enhances this feeling of masculinity. The radial Iwate texture gives the appearance of an intense event that is blasting a luminous flux outwards in a flash of red. 

The 267 on the other hand is much more genteel and is not as loud as it might appear at first. It has a confidence in it's slimmer build (case shape, hour indices mainly). In summary, it is much more reserved. Outward vs inward confidence perhaps. The vintage look of the Iwate 60s-70s is very obvious. If the Iwate is ultra masculine then the 267 is very much a watch of today, it is androgynous if we carry the gender metaphor forward. In a smaller size this could easily be a ladies watch. If the Iwate was made smaller it would still retain a loudness that only women who want to scream out that they are a rebel, would wear. 

It's a fascinating duel and I really can't pick a winner. Each is amazing in it's own way and both are keepers in every way.


----------



## zuiko

Thinking about these watches and how they look together I am going to predict or extend my prediction about a fourth quarter GS Hi-Beat gold hand GMT. 

I predict the watch will have an Iwate dial in a very pale blue or bluish white that will be the winter icy Iwate.

I know they said the red Iwate was the dawn but I have always thought of these watches, the green and red Iwate as being seasons. Is red autumn/fall or summer? Not sure but I think red might be summer with the green being the spring before it. 

Following the (wildly) predicted icy blue Iwate for winter this year it might be followed up with a golden Iwate in 2020 as the summer or autumn watch to complete the series.

A blue-ish Iwate would be something to see I would imagine. 

The sorts of things designers might always be entertaining in their heads?

Purely speculative and based on nothing other than my imagination so please don't make anything more of it than that


----------



## ten13th

zuiko said:


> View attachment 13039973
> 
> 
> View attachment 13039977


Zuiko, would you happen to have a side profile view of the two side by side? I'm interested in seeing how the new case compares to 44GS.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## slow_mo

zuiko said:


> Well I really thought I was done when I put down a deposit for the SLA025 for the year.
> 
> It turns out I wasn't. I saw this watch last week in passing and it looked like a pale grey faded dial but I decided to see whether it had more to offer after seeing other photos online. After trying it on and examining.... I was wearing my old style 011 Snowflake and in a one to one comparison with the new dial on a 211 Snowflake I was convinced the old style was better in my eyes. But I digress.
> 
> The 267 had the anniversary blue that GS brings out from time to time, has a case that isn't like the others I own and the gleam coming from even the satin areas is blinding. Hi-beat movement and gold GS and seconds hand, blue rotor (though I would have prefered a normal style with gold writing or small lion) it has a few nice things aside from the dial pattern which seems to be a 2018 theme. Like most of us know the dial has chameleon like color shifts which adds to the appeal.
> 
> I could have passed on this. I'm convinced I could have, but after comparing the Snowflakes and then coming back to the 267 to have another look I thought YOLO and that was that.
> 
> View attachment 13021669


Hi. Just to check if yours comes with a blue strap and a GS deployant? Wanted to know what's in the standard package. Thank you.


----------



## dayandnight

bluedialer said:


> At last I got a GS to match my name.
> It's a great watch guys, definitely could make this a daily wearer. Stylish all around, well rounded comfortable case design, solid and durable. Could easily be somebody's one watch. Very wearable, even on a small wrist like mine.
> 
> View attachment 13034463
> 
> 
> View attachment 13034497
> 
> 
> I really like this case, the curvature, and I love the brushed finish on the flanks. Crisp sharp transitions you can feel with your fingertips. For me, the case is nearly as much a highlight as the dial.
> 
> View attachment 13034467
> 
> 
> The dial pattern is nicely visible while not being loud at all in person. I could argue the gold "GS" which has a matte finish is the loudest part of the dial. There is a thin layer of enamel or whatever, giving it a nice gloss finish without overly subduing the patterning.
> 
> View attachment 13034475
> 
> 
> Hey and here is a video of what I'm convinced is my very own watch, based on the crown logo position and case back position, among other clues haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Rob and Topper Fine Jewelers. Always very nice to deal with, and speedy well-packed shipping. And thanks for the careful handling on both the resizing, and the video shoot.
> 
> View attachment 13034491


Blue say it ain't so you finally have in to the dark side...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko

slow_mo said:


> Hi. Just to check if yours comes with a blue strap and a GS deployant? Wanted to know what's in the standard package. Thank you.


Checked the box and nothing unless it's in a secret compartment somewhere or it was misplaced if it was supposed to be there.


----------



## slow_mo

zuiko said:


> Checked the box and nothing unless it's in a secret compartment somewhere or it was misplaced if it was supposed to be there.


I realised that there are some packages that comes with the blue croc strap and the GS clasp.


----------



## zuiko

bluedialer said:


> Hey, give us a nice side by side shot of the Peacock and 267 sometime.


Not the best pictures...









A different setting...









Would be nice to see it side by side with the J005 too


----------



## zuiko

slow_mo said:


> I realised that there are some packages that comes with the blue croc strap and the GS clasp.


JDM?


----------



## zuiko

One thing I do like better in the 267 hands down is the smooth seconds hand central cap vs the riveted look of the Peacock.

The thinner hour indices just give another level of 3D appreciation. They gently twinkle in a very discreet way compared to the very obvious flashing of the Peacock's indices. 

The inner lug polished facets give another point of interest on the 267 and allow the eyes to really wander everywhere on the case and find something to marvel at. The connection between the bracelet and the case looks very harmonious and has plenty of visual interest. The Peacock's has a satin finish flat zone in the inner lug which doesn't accord with the bracelets polished central links. A full satin 3 link bracelet would be interesting to see on the GMT.

The gold seconds hand really makes the 267 pop though. It's sweep across the thin hour indices allowing the two colours of silvery rhodium and gold to be side by side every 5 seconds. The gold accent GMT hand of the Peacock is beautiful also and the colour helps with legibility but it is not a dynamic element and sadly at times can play tricks with the reading of time being a little bit too easy to confuse for the minutes hand in lower light. 

Another thing with the 267 is that the spiral dial and the radial sunburst is the extra 3D and depth it gives to the whole watch. Occasionally it can create an optical illusion of a pipe extending backwards into the watch. 

I am totally in love with the colour though. This is not an ordinary blue. It has a steeliness to it that is really really special. I don't know if it's a pigment or an anodisation or heat treatment but it's a colour that almost makes the dial seem like it's made of an unobtainium metal. It is completely mesmerising in it's own right. The Peacock also has this metallic aspect but in green it just isn't as convincing. The steely grey blue really gives it the feel that it is created from some genuinely rare material. 

After a week it definitely rivals the Snowflake for visual interest and I really wouldn't want to choose between any of these. They are all fantastic but this one is really really spectacular.


----------



## Domo

zuiko said:


> One thing I do like better in the 267 hands down is the smooth seconds hand central cap vs the riveted look of the Peacock.
> 
> The thinner hour indices just give another level of 3D appreciation. They gently twinkle in a very discreet way compared to the very obvious flashing of the Peacock's indices.
> 
> The inner lug polished facets give another point of interest on the 267 and allow the eyes to really wander everywhere on the case and find something to marvel at. The connection between the bracelet and the case looks very harmonious and has plenty of visual interest. The Peacock's has a satin finish flat zone in the inner lug which doesn't accord with the bracelets polished central links. A full satin 3 link bracelet would be interesting to see on the GMT.
> 
> The gold seconds hand really makes the 267 pop though. It's sweep across the thin hour indices allowing the two colours of silvery rhodium and gold to be side by side every 5 seconds. The gold accent GMT hand of the Peacock is beautiful also and the colour helps with legibility but it is not a dynamic element and sadly at times can play tricks with the reading of time being a little bit too easy to confuse for the minutes hand in lower light.
> 
> Another thing with the 267 is that the spiral dial and the radial sunburst is the extra 3D and depth it gives to the whole watch. Occasionally it can create an optical illusion of a pipe extending backwards into the watch.
> 
> I am totally in love with the colour though. This is not an ordinary blue. It has a steeliness to it that is really really special. I don't know if it's a pigment or an anodisation or heat treatment but it's a colour that almost makes the dial seem like it's made of an unobtainium metal. It is completely mesmerising in it's own right. The Peacock also has this metallic aspect but in green it just isn't as convincing. The steely grey blue really gives it the feel that it is created from some genuinely rare material.
> 
> After a week it definitely rivals the Snowflake for visual interest and I really wouldn't want to choose between any of these. They are all fantastic but this one is really really spectacular.


One of my minor grievances of the regular hi-beat is the more prominent cardinal markers. I like the 44GS models because they're all the same, and just doubled up for the 12 position. They couple it with the holey seconds hand too. Again, minor...And I have a few models that don't share that, but it's just one of the things I really like about the 44GS dial. Thick chunky regular markers all the way around.


----------



## Indyboot

Nobody talkin much about the comparison to 62GS models... how does this stack up? I really like the 62GS but have yet to see one in person


----------



## bluedialer

dayandnight said:


> Blue say it ain't so you finally have in to the dark side...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I still don't own any Rolexes. Just kidding 
What dark side are you talking about?


----------



## bluedialer

zuiko said:


> Not the best pictures...
> 
> View attachment 13041953
> 
> 
> A different setting...
> 
> View attachment 13041965
> 
> 
> Would be nice to see it side by side with the J005 too


Nice, I wanted to compare their spiraling patterns and I can definitely see a slight difference now. Rectangles vs diamonds, radiating vs spiraling.

I'll see if I can get a good pic of my green - blue combo, but my home lighting is terrible for these photos.


----------



## zuiko

bluedialer said:


> Nice, I wanted to compare their spiraling patterns and I can definitely see a slight difference now. Rectangles vs diamonds, radiating vs spiraling.
> 
> I'll see if I can get a good pic of my green - blue combo, but my home lighting is terrible for these photos.


The Peacock has more than just the checkerboard concentric rectangles.

There is a finer pattern overlaid and if you zoom in you'll see that there are also "concentric" parabola like texture towards the cardinal points.

If you zoom in to the area around 6 then you'll see upside down parabolic lines arching over the index and continuing up to the center. Same thing at 9 and 3 in that picture on the wood surface.

The combined effect creates a spiralling effect in real life which is quite difficult to show in a picture. It's similar to the effect you see in the 267.

The Sakura Fubuki Presage watch is another example of a wavy set of stucco like concentric lines at a micro level having an emergent spiral flower like look again demonstrating a thematic connection between these watches.

It's almost like Seiko has been working on the spiral theme recently and all three of these watches show how mathematics and geometry can be turned into art.









It's quite a dynamic dial with lighting conditions as is the 267.


----------



## arogle1stus

Zuiko:
Gotta say you are a watch owner with a discerning eye for great watches
Read the Japanese watch market outsells the European and Swiss market 
60% to 40%. Affordables to the teeming masses!
I can remember when Asian watches were considered POS watches. Taint
So!!!!

X Trainmaster Art


----------



## zuiko

You see the radial and the concentric
View attachment 13042679


And this gives the effect of spiralling

View attachment 13042677


Underlying etching pattern....

View attachment 13042693


And the parabolas which I think now might be Moire patterns but it's an elusive dial with macro-micro interactions that is quite special.

View attachment 13042695


----------



## bluedialer

Your attached pics aren't showing (for me) in that last post...
But yes there is certainly a spiraled pattern. It's very interesting because studied close up, it is a radiating checkerboard pattern, but the overall result yields a spiraling pattern in the bigger picture. A double patterning, or perhaps triple or quadruple, when you consider the layers of texturing and shading.

These are the best I could come up with of the J005 and H267 side by side.
However it's also an illustration of relatively how much more readily apparent the color and detailing in the 267 is when in less ideal lighting conditions. The 267 definitely photographs better in my drab home lighting.

Flash








No flash, basic home fluorescent lighting








Flash, I think, but turned out darkish anyway








And for an earlier request by ten13th
One small case detail that hasn't been apparent in pictures is a small facet (still polished) at the underside tips of each lug, rather than a continuous curvature to the backside. It's a nice little touch you'll tend to only appreciate in person.


----------



## Domo

You...








VS the guy she told you not to worry about


----------



## bluedialer

That's right domo, and the new 9F doesn't keep the ladies waiting winding and setting it.


----------



## bluedialer

zuiko said:


> One thing I do like better in the 267 hands down is the smooth seconds hand central cap vs the riveted look of the Peacock.
> 
> The thinner hour indices just give another level of 3D appreciation. They gently twinkle in a very discreet way compared to the very obvious flashing of the Peacock's indices.
> 
> ...
> 
> The gold seconds hand really makes the 267 pop though. Its sweep across the thin hour indices allowing the two colours of silvery rhodium and gold to be side by side every 5 seconds. The gold accent GMT hand of the Peacock is beautiful also and the colour helps with legibility but it is not a dynamic element and sadly at times can play tricks with the reading of time being a little bit too easy to confuse for the minutes hand in lower light.


The gold seconds hand is for sure one of my favorite features of this watch. Its contrast with the dial, hands, indices is really playful yet elegant and beautiful. And yes I do prefer the clean cap on the axis.

This is certainly not the first GS to wonderfully feature the golden seconds highlight, but given this dial, the Hi-beat rate, and the unique case, it's certainly among the best to do it.

Dial-scape. One of my favorite things to observe and admire in a GS. I enjoy the apparent height of these indices too.


----------



## zuiko

Okay so I have found some interesting Seiko material which somewhat supports some of the ideas here.

The Hi-Beat watches are produced at the Shizuku-ishi Watch Studio in the Iwate prefecture. It is interesting that the Iwate dial was first introduced on the elusive SBGL001 watch mentioned by domo and this watch is the basis for the case design of the H267.

I think this is is an interesting point. The Iwate dial is probably the most associated with the Shizuku-ishi watches and has been regularly used in the Studio's creations. The SBGL001 introduced in 2006 the 9S67 movement which had GS's first movement with 72 hours of power reserve.








SBGL001 (from Rakuten)

So that's the history. I think it is interesting that we have a watch in the H267 that is celebrating the 9S and has the same case shape as the L001 which introduced the Iwate; but like it's predecessor is introducing a new dial too. The only difference is the 'polarity' of the polishing - satin in the L001 and Zaratsu in the H267.

Another idea is bluedialer's observation that the new Zaratsu case and this dial are a way of shifting focus back to the 3 hand Hi-Beats and this watch certainly has what it takes to do that.

Finally I had predicted the possibility of an upcoming gold accent GMT Hi-Beat based on a seasonal colour scheme based on the green and brown Iwate dial versions. Seiko's promotional information seems to have some support for this idea...

_The "Mount Iwate ridge dial" first appeared in the SBGL001 released in 2006, which carried a Caliber 9S67, Grand Seiko's first mechanical movement with a 3-day power reserve. The numerous ridged contours carved on the face of the famed Mount Iwate, which is visible from the Shizuku-ishi Watch Studio, were expressed on the dial. Various types are available, *including white for winter, brown for fall, and green for early summer*._


----------



## zuiko

bluedialer said:


> The gold seconds hand is for sure one of my favorite features of this watch. It's contrast with the dial, hands, indices is really playful yet elegant and beautiful. And yes I do prefer the clean cap on the axis.
> 
> This is certainly not the first GS to wonderfully feature the golden seconds highlight, but given this dial, the Hi-beat rate, and the unique case, it's certainly among the best to do it.
> 
> Dial-scape. One of my favorite things to observe and admire in a GS. I enjoy the apparent height of these indices too.
> View attachment 13047861


Fantastic shot! Do you have a bigger version?


----------



## kotake12

I think that it is the most impressive product in Basel.
I think that it is even cooler from watching photographs to wear.
It's a fantastic dial.


----------



## bluedialer

Those SBGL with this case were beautifully designed and proportioned watches. Perfect for my wrist, although the current 39.5mm version does still work well.

I keep thinking I want to track one of those old SBGL down, but I keep resisting.
Much as I admire the zarastu lug tops on the 267 version, I do very much like the old satin look as well. Now the L001 went a step further with a nice circular brushed bezel... I never noticed that before. Very unusual for a GS, and goes against the polished bezel aesthetic which has been said to be a deliberate trait of the GS "grammar of design"









And nope, I think that's the biggest version of that 267 dial-scape shot I have...usually my photos are pretty large though... It should be zoomable; I think the forum zooms it out a bit to fit your screen.


----------



## BarracksSi

zuiko said:


> It's almost like Seiko has been working on the spiral theme recently and all three of these watches show how mathematics and geometry can be turned into art.
> 
> (excellent photo of a straight-overhead reflection on the Peacock dial)
> 
> It's quite a dynamic dial with lighting conditions as is the 267.


I got to see the Peacock at a local shop, too. It's so opposite of the black GS dial that I saw the same day. I tried to get a reflection out of it, but I couldn't do it. Like in your pic, you can see a ceiling light centered in the crystal, plus some reflection off the date wheel and the power reserve - but I couldn't see anything reflecting off the rest of the dial, not even up close with the naked eye.

I think Seiko put plenty of effort into making the black "none more black". Both this one and the Peacock made me respect Seiko's dial finishing even more.


----------



## elysium73

bluedialer said:


> And for an earlier request by ten13th
> One small case detail that hasn't been apparent in pictures is a small facet (still polished) at the underside tips of each lug, rather than a continuous curvature to the backside. It's a nice little touch you'll tend to only appreciate in person.


Yes, this is what I appreciate about Grand Seiko. Such attention to detail. It's like little easter eggs to find and enjoy.


----------



## Dahn Tay

Looks great. Any issue with the height of the watch? I've always found Grand Seiko to be a bit thick despite looking amazing. I wish they were a bit thinner.


----------



## Dorfmeister

The design of the SBGH267 isn't really my cup of tea, but I have to say that no (major) watch manufacturer produces textures on a dial like Seiko. That's why I love Grand Seiko so much.


----------



## zuiko

Dahn Tay said:


> Looks great. Any issue with the height of the watch? I've always found Grand Seiko to be a bit thick despite looking amazing. I wish they were a bit thinner.


No issues for me, but I'm not really into thin watches anyhow.


----------



## bluedialer

I don't have any issue with the thickness (~13mm) of this watch, and I'm a small framed guy with 6 1/8 inch wrist. It is not however a thin watch either, and has a decent degree of heft on it, without being something I'd consider "thick". If you speak from experience, I believe this pretty much has the same weight and feel to it as the standard Hi-beat case of SBGH001/005/201/205. So if you felt them to be too hefty for your liking, this probably is too. Ideally, I feel this case would close to perfect and still suitable for most average wrists about 1mm reduced in both thickness and diameter. But that's relative to each individual.


----------



## zuiko

I can't say enough good things about this watch. The gold seconds hand is just tremendously good on this watch. 

The astonishing thing now is that I even remotely passed on this after a quick look through a window. I had other things to do and on my mind that day but I think the pale washed out appearance it had wasn't conducive to a proper assessment. 

Sometimes marketing material is full of words like ‘soul stirring’ or ‘exhilarating’ and the jaded consumer knows that if the words are even half true they'd be lucky but in amongst this world of things, objects like this 267 are in that rare class of thing that can capture one in long moments of contemplation and bliss. I kid you not, there are moments just looking at the seconds hand sweep combined with a gentle movement of the wrist that are amongst the most enjoyable moments of the day. That's not such a surprise for any watch lover and the object of one's love can be different - but this watch really captures so much of what GS offers overall.


----------



## bluedialer

I have to say, the first time you mentioned seeing this watch and said you were going to pass on it, I was confused! I set in my pre-order anyway, and when you ended up getting the watch after all, everything made sense again.

It is truly an owner's pleasure to wear. Each time one glances down at the wrist, they may be in store for a different treat. Be it light glancing off the finish of the wrist-hugging case, the combination of sparkle and shine of the long and tall indices, the unique shimmer of the dial pattern based on the current lighting, gold light dancing off the seconds as it sweeps by, or some combination of all. 

Very very fine piece. Very typically yet exceptionally Grand Seiko. Which are all typically exceptional


----------



## zuiko

bluedialer said:


> I have to say, the first time you mentioned seeing this watch and said you were going to pass on it, I was confused! I set in my pre-order anyway, and when you ended up getting the watch after all, everything made sense again.
> 
> It is truly an owner's pleasure to wear. Each time one glances down at the wrist, they may be in store for a different treat. Be it light glancing off the finish of the wrist-hugging case, the combination of sparkle and shine of the long and tall indices, the unique shimmer of the dial pattern based on the current lighting, gold light dancing off the seconds as it sweeps by, or some combination of all.
> 
> Very very fine piece. Very typically yet exceptionally Grand Seiko. Which are all typically exceptional


I think it's another case of Seiko's promotional rendering/press photos being underwhelming. I also believed the Peacock would in some sense cover some of what this watch offered but I was very wrong.

I was very glad I didn't have one of the H005 model as that would have been a more difficult decision (not that buying a GS is a difficult decision for hardcore fans).

Imagine the situation of a harem - every individual is worthy of being there but some just have an extra specialness. Poor analogy for the pc environment we live in (though thats's changing as the world does) but hey it's an analogy in the end.


----------



## Tony Abbate

Shocked me so much I had to order it ASAP...been wearing it over a week now and running at -2 seconds a day...


----------



## bluedialer

zuiko said:


> I think it's another case of Seiko's promotional rendering/press photos being underwhelming. I also believed the Peacock would in some sense cover some of what this watch offered but I was very wrong.
> 
> I was very glad I didn't have one of the H005 model as that would have been a more difficult decision (not that buying a GS is a difficult decision for hardcore fans).
> 
> Imagine the situation of a harem - every individual is worthy of being there but some just have an extra specialness. Poor analogy for the pc environment we live in (though thats's changing as the world does) but hey it's an analogy in the end.


I knew I'd like a 3-hand hi-beat and am glad too that I didnt already have one. I may have a good group of GS now, but I'm very particular when it comes to doubling up on the same movement in my collection. I now have Spring Drive, HAQ, HB GMT, and 3-hand HB. Still openings for a 4Hz, manual wind, or chronograph 

After long deliberation, pondering, and scheming, I just could not figure out how to attain my harem lifestyle. So, I collect watches instead.


----------



## zuiko

Wound and set for tomorrow. Hard to show how this dial sparkles and shimmers in light.

If it were a harem then this one is amongst the best of the dancers.


----------



## bluedialer

Great shot, although this isn't exactly a shade of blue that typically shows up out of this dial... Though probably does sometimes. This is definitely a dial that warrants longing detailed looks at throughout the day. Really just exquisite.


----------



## Friday

I was about to buy myself a Rolex...the first Rolex. I really wanted SS with blue dial so I’ve narrowed my choice to two Datejust models- 116234 (36mm) or 126334 (41mm) - both SS with blue dial, flutted bezel and jubilee bracelet. 

And now I see this watch. Never owned GS. Dial on this watch looks incredible for me. I need your advice now )) 

Rolex or GS? ))


----------



## DustinS

Friday said:


> I was about to buy myself a Rolex...the first Rolex. I really wanted SS with blue dial so I've narrowed my choice to two Datejust models- 116234 (36mm) or 126334 (41mm) - both SS with blue dial, flutted bezel and jubilee bracelet.
> 
> And now I see this watch. Never owned GS. Dial on this watch looks incredible for me. I need your advice now ))
> 
> Rolex or GS? ))


Mine just made it to my wrist, still has plastic on....and needs to be resized.

If you like the flute and jubilee then I think you're already leaning towards a rather different look, as rolex has those watches with their Oyster and a non fluted bezel. So assuming those are big selling points, I'd assume you might like the rolex more. From there the rolex blue is a bit more eye catching, this pattern is much more subtle so whichever there sounds better might make your choice too. I'm absolutely in love with this case, it's just amazing, the dial actually takes a back seat to it! Sadly it's a cloudy day, I can't wait to see this in the sun!


----------



## barihunk

slow_mo said:


> I realised that there are some packages that comes with the blue croc strap and the GS clasp.


Did you ever find out which packages came with the blue croc strap? Is there any way to purchase separately?


----------



## SpaceCadet65

OK. I found my new grail! Anyone want to make a recommendation for an AD to order from?


----------



## bluedialer

Friday said:


> I was about to buy myself a Rolex...the first Rolex. I really wanted SS with blue dial so I've narrowed my choice to two Datejust models- 116234 (36mm) or 126334 (41mm) - both SS with blue dial, flutted bezel and jubilee bracelet.
> 
> And now I see this watch. Never owned GS. Dial on this watch looks incredible for me. I need your advice now ))
> 
> Rolex or GS? ))


This over Rolex for me, easily. However, true if you're in love with a fluted bezel, Rolex may be for you. The Rolex will have a thinner case and better bracelet too, as long as you don't mind the large clasp. Otherwise, everything else on the GS is better, in my opinion. Except for servicing services...


----------



## WiZARD7

zuiko said:


> Thinking about these watches and how they look together I am going to predict or extend my prediction about a fourth quarter GS Hi-Beat gold hand GMT.
> 
> I predict the watch will have an Iwate dial in a very pale blue or bluish white that will be the winter icy Iwate.
> 
> I know they said the red Iwate was the dawn but I have always thought of these watches, the green and red Iwate as being seasons. Is red autumn/fall or summer? Not sure but I think red might be summer with the green being the spring before it.
> 
> Following the (wildly) predicted icy blue Iwate for winter this year it might be followed up with a golden Iwate in 2020 as the summer or autumn watch to complete the series.
> 
> A blue-ish Iwate would be something to see I would imagine.
> 
> The sorts of things designers might always be entertaining in their heads?
> 
> Purely speculative and based on nothing other than my imagination so please don't make anything more of it than that


Did you see the SBGJ231?


----------



## zuiko

WiZARD7 said:


> Did you see the SBGJ231?


I saw it after that post but it's a much darker blue than I was imagining and the 231 doesn't have the yellow gold GMT logo or GS up top.

I think the gold is described as more a rose gold and promotional images to my eyes look like a salmon pink.

It's also not an international release.

Finally I think the rotor of the 231 isn't anodised so it's not the series I was imagining.

Having said all that it's still a stunning watch but thankfully not in my purchase plans


----------



## WiZARD7

zuiko said:


> I saw it after that post but it's a much darker blue than I was imagining and the 231 doesn't have the yellow gold GMT logo or GS up top.
> 
> I think the gold is described as more a rose gold and promotional images to my eyes look like a salmon pink.
> 
> It's also not an international release.
> 
> Finally I think the rotor of the 231 isn't anodised so it's not the series I was imagining.
> 
> Having said all that it's still a stunning watch but thankfully not in my purchase plans


Yes, there are some differences, but I highly doubt they would release 2 different blue Iwate dials...
(I'm still trying to decide which one to get the sbgj231 or the sbgh267)


----------



## zuiko

WiZARD7 said:


> Yes, there are some differences, but I highly doubt they would release 2 different blue Iwate dials...
> (I'm still trying to decide which one to get the sbgj231 or the sbgh267)


There are many variations of the Snowflake dial as an example of them doing the same texture and colour in separate watches so it's not impossible.

As for your dilemma it's a tough one. If I didn't have the red Iwate and Peacock HB GMTs, the 231 would be close to irresistable.

The H267 though, has way too many home run features to ignore. The key watch for this year imo.


----------



## Friday

bluedialer said:


> This over Rolex for me, easily. However, true if you're in love with a fluted bezel, Rolex may be for you. The Rolex will have a thinner case and better bracelet too, as long as you don't mind the large clasp. Otherwise, everything else on the GS is better, in my opinion. Except for servicing services...


Thanks, very useful! And of course, GS is cheaper too )


----------



## DustinS

Anyone else really struggling with the display back on this one? The rotor is just so so so so horrible. It both looks out of place, the lion just look cheaply done, and there's just no way to see the movement even remotely well (I always figured in person I might warm to it, but if anything i hate it all the more). It's to the point I"m wondering if you could pay seiko to put a real rotor on this one and to send you picture of the ugly blue thing being set on fire! I'll find a way to get over it, but this is the first watch I've owned that if push came to shove and I needed space, I could see myself throwing away.


----------



## bluedialer

DustinS said:


> Anyone else really struggling with the display back on this one? The rotor is just so so so so horrible. It both looks out of place, the lion just look cheaply done, and there's just no way to see the movement even remotely well (I always figured in person I might warm to it, but if anything i hate it all the more). It's to the point I"m wondering if you could pay seiko to put a real rotor on this one and to send you picture of the ugly blue thing being set on fire! I'll find a way to get over it, but this is the first watch I've owned that if push came to shove and I needed space, I could see myself throwing away.


Yikes, that's kinda harsh to dock the whole piece for. I do get to stand by my comment that it's still better than a Rolex which has a numbingly boring closed back. But yes, this rotor design is a mistake that GS needs to stop making. Mainly because of it's obstruction of view. The aesthetics is debatable. It looks nice enough, and has a uniqueness factor, I'd just rather be able to properly view the movement and especially the MEMS escapement rotating at 10bps.


----------



## DustinS

bluedialer said:


> Yikes, that's kinda harsh to dock the whole piece for. I do get to stand by my comment that it's still better than a Rolex which has a numbingly boring closed back. But yes, this rotor design is a mistake that GS needs to stop making. Mainly because of it's obstruction of view. The aesthetics is debatable. It looks nice enough, and has a uniqueness factor, I'd just rather be able to properly view the movement and especially the MEMS escapement rotating at 10bps.


Seiko thinks so much of that movement they feel the need to sully the dial with the not just the hi beat comment but the 36000, and charge about a grand more of watches with said movement. I feel it's awfully important to show it off. I'm somewhat not sure about the rolex comment though, wouldn't this watch be thinner if they just threw on a steel slab? At least there would be a function. Here I can't see the movement AND it's thicker.

For me the movement is at least 25% of why I buy a watch, kinda hard to not get frustrated by a 0 out of 25% here (OK it's 10 out of 25%).

I think the rotor by itself is interesting, but it looks completely out of place over that lovely finished movement. not going to walk back on how bad the lion looks though.

But for real, think Seiko might consider a swap out


----------



## bluedialer

I'm skeptical that any large maker would agree to performing any modification outside of restoration. But hey, it might be worth a shot. Otherwise, if you could just somehow get your hands on an authentic "normal" rotor, it would be an easy swap for any decent independent watchmaker, though your warranty would also be finished. As much as I might prefer it, modding is not a measure I'd go to, but it could certainly be done.


----------



## bluedialer

WiZARD7 said:


> Yes, there are some differences, but I highly doubt they would release 2 different blue Iwate dials...
> (I'm still trying to decide which one to get the sbgj231 or the sbgh267)


Those are two great choices to be choosing from, and the answer is always of course, both.

I feel though, that the 267 is the more versatile of the two due to its wearability and case dimensions and shape. It'll take to straps much better if you're interested in that.

If you have great use for the GMT function though.... Just know the SBGJ is relatively chunkier. However to me, its over all dial quality gets a very slight edge, assuming the blue version is as nice in person as I imagine. Slight edge, matter of opinion. But depth of texture, sparkle of indices, girth and curved tip of minute hand elevate it to my eyes. Of course, 267 has the spiral mosaic, height of indices, and gold seconds....

Ah yes, both.

By the way, champagne Iwate.... Now that would be an interesting creation and would really show off the texture.


----------



## oakwood

Gotta say, I was in the market for a larger no-frills sporty watch, but then this ornate SBGH267 happened.

Love all the pics in this thread, but one of my favorite pics of the watch is this one from Hodinkee:








The dial has this indigo ceramic look, almost like fossilized faded denim, that goes so well with the steel and gold accents.


----------



## NoSympathy

Great looking watch! There are way too many GS with different dials and textures that I want.


----------



## jdmvette

Amazing looking dial on that gorgeous watch


----------



## Troistof

Hello !
First post

I love this sbgh267


----------



## Raff

Here's my humble offering whilst sitting at my desk. Not a patch on some of the photos in this thread. Absolutely love this and please with the +1 a day it seems to be settling down to. It's not my 'one watch' as I have a G-Shock and a Smiths Everest, but IMO it can be worn in any situation.


----------



## SGB

Tony Abbate said:


> Shocked me so much I had to order it ASAP...been wearing it over a week now and running at -2 seconds a day...


Looks great on a brown strap. What's the best/safest way to swap the bracelet out? Go in from the sides through the drilled holes in the lugs or from the back like a Rolex or Omega?


----------



## hungdangnguyen23

zuiko said:


> Well I really thought I was done when I put down a deposit for the SLA025 for the year.
> 
> It turns out I wasn't. I saw this watch last week in passing and it looked like a pale grey faded dial but I decided to see whether it had more to offer after seeing other photos online. After trying it on and examining.... I was wearing my old style 011 Snowflake and in a one to one comparison with the new dial on a 211 Snowflake I was convinced the old style was better in my eyes. But I digress.
> 
> The 267 had the anniversary blue that GS brings out from time to time, has a case that isn't like the others I own and the gleam coming from even the satin areas is blinding. Hi-beat movement and gold GS and seconds hand, blue rotor (though I would have prefered a normal style with gold writing or small lion) it has a few nice things aside from the dial pattern which seems to be a 2018 theme. Like most of us know the dial has chameleon like color shifts which adds to the appeal.
> 
> I could have passed on this. I'm convinced I could have, but after comparing the Snowflakes and then coming back to the 267 to have another look I thought YOLO and that was that.
> 
> View attachment 13021669


that dial is ridiculous, the texture and design looks so amazing


----------



## almostvintagestyle

This one is an absolute stunner! I had the chance to see it in person at the GS boutique when getting my watch adjusted and after that, I have to admit that I am truly jealous of anyone who picked up one of these.


----------



## tzachi

great to see a fellow SBEX001 owner here.
mine is 1.5MIN in 2 month (every alter month when I have to set the date)
and it sits lovely on my 6.5" wrist 

as much as it looks amazing in photos, 
wonder about the 267 and if I'd like it in person or not 


zuiko said:


> After 6 days mine is a total of 8 seconds fast as of this morning so it's just over a second a day fast.
> 
> All my high beats are around that 1-3 seconds fast per day. The only one that is on the slower side is the SBEX001 which can get into a -1 second trend for unknown reasons and is more variable. I suspect it's the larger thermal mass of metal but it's probably the lower standard of adjustment on a plain Seiko vs GS.


----------



## tzachi

Troistof said:


> Hello !
> First post
> 
> I love this sbgh267


congrats!!


----------



## LodeRunner

almostvintagestyle said:


> This one is an absolute stunner! I had the chance to see it in person at the GS boutique when getting my watch adjusted and after that, I have to admit that I am truly jealous of anyone who picked up one of these.


I cannot stop looking at this watch, either. That dial is mesmerizing. The high-beat automatic is definitely my favorite of the current GS movements, also.

I've been harassing my local AD (Topper Jewelers) as he might be getting another one in stock; he's probably going to get a restraining order against me pretty soon.


----------



## barihunk

Mark.W said:


> I cannot stop looking at this watch, either. That dial is mesmerizing. The high-beat automatic is definitely my favorite of the current GS movements, also.
> 
> I've been harassing my local AD (Topper Jewelers) as he might be getting another one in stock; he's probably going to get a restraining order against me pretty soon.


Are they no longer taking deposits for their next allocation?


----------



## LodeRunner

barihunk said:


> Are they no longer taking deposits for their next allocation?


I think they are at or near the end of production. Topper just sold me one and it's numbered in the high 1300s, out of 1500. There are still some available from online sellers out there but I suspect it will become significantly harder to get (even second hand) as time goes on, as is usually the case with GS limited edition models. (For example I have been looking for a great condition limited edition SBGM029 on the secondhand market for a year now and it's been slim pickings.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DustinS

Mark.W said:


> I think they are at or near the end of production. Topper just sold me one and it's numbered in the high 1300s, out of 1500. There are still some available from online sellers out there but I suspect it will become significantly harder to get (even second hand) as time goes on, as is usually the case with GS limited edition models. (For example I have been looking for a great condition limited edition SBGM029 on the secondhand market for a year now and it's been slim pickings.)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't put much on the number you received. Mine was in the 1000's and I pre ordered it from timeless. There were 1500 of these which is a pretty high production run for a GS. I'd guess there are some non LEs with less pieces made. So I'm skeptical of any value retention here


----------



## barihunk

Mark.W said:


> I think they are at or near the end of production. Topper just sold me one and it's numbered in the high 1300s, out of 1500. There are still some available from online sellers out there but I suspect it will become significantly harder to get (even second hand) as time goes on, as is usually the case with GS limited edition models. (For example I have been looking for a great condition limited edition SBGM029 on the secondhand market for a year now and it's been slim pickings.)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's odd since they took my deposit for one 2 months ago and haven't called me back with availability, but I'm glad that you got one!


----------



## Horology House

Its one of the best watches Ive ever owned, and watch of the year for me. So far...


----------



## Horology House

Almost to forgot to pop up a pic


----------



## Prince Escalus

I have to go into the AD again... I was not taken with it the first time.. but looking at these pics always sway me...

Is it a 38.5mm or 39.5?

I was wearing a 41mm last time to be fair and it seemed noticeably smaller which was a factor to me



Horology House said:


> Almost to forgot to pop up a pic
> View attachment 13502821


----------



## DustinS

Prince Escalus said:


> I have to go into the AD again... I was not taken with it the first time.. but looking at these pics always sway me...
> 
> Is it a 38.5mm or 39.5?
> 
> I was wearing a 41mm last time to be fair and it seemed noticeably smaller which was a factor to me


It's 39.5 but the case is much smaller than say the 44GS case and it wears noticeably smaller. There is a brown dial with the 44GS case that I believe is 41 if the sizing is an issue. I think the brown looks ALMOST as nice as the blue. For me the case on the blue was just too cool to pass up, but if you want that dial pattern...it's an option.


----------



## Horology House

DustinS said:


> It's 39.5 but the case is much smaller than say the 44GS case and it wears noticeably smaller. There is a brown dial with the 44GS case that I believe is 41 if the sizing is an issue. I think the brown looks ALMOST as nice as the blue. For me the case on the blue was just too cool to pass up, but if you want that dial pattern...it's an option.


Agree with you, I also personally found the proportions of the Blue just better for me overall, and couldn't get away from both the Blue dial and Blue case back.


----------



## Leonine

Horology House said:


> Almost to forgot to pop up a pic
> View attachment 13502821


Hot damn! That looks so good.


----------



## DustinS

Horology House said:


> Agree with you, I also personally found the proportions of the Blue just better for me overall, and couldn't get away from both the Blue dial and Blue case back.


My wrists are a bit larger than average I guess, but nothing large. The lugs do kinda look a bit off on my wrist, but at the same time the lugs are freaking works of art on this one. I'm pretty sure a lot of watch buyers would stay away from this one if they had my wrists, but I'm of the view no watch is too small, many are too big. That said being a GS fan, it did fit a lot more differently than others I've worn, generally the ~40's seem to wear super big vs some of my other watches, but not this one.

I'll gladly swap out that stupid blue rotor in a second for a normal one!


----------



## mark.wilo13

Leonine said:


> Hot damn! That looks so good.


I think this is one of the best Watch dials you can buy atm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cg_wilson2003

That is a very good looking piece.


----------



## heb

Interesting and unusual for sure. But would I want to see it EVERY hour of EVERY day? No. But that's just me.

heb


----------



## Wooden_spoon

Just left the Seiko boutique and got my first chance to see this watch in the metal. I walked in thinking I wanted a Spring Drive, either snowflake or GMT. But seeing this one has made me really rethink things. The blue color and how it interacts with the dial pattern is simply incredible and the brushed markers seem to radiate a shimmer that the snowflake did not match. 

I was not as impressed with the brown dial. The indigo dial and the pale gold really are great color choices and the brown did not speak to me for whatever reason. 

I also like the size and the lug curvature. The 41mm case diameter of the snowflake and its longer LtL did not fit as well on my skinny wrists. 

I walked away without a watch but might have to go back for this one. Hard choices. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer

I feel like I'd echo you on every point Wooden_spoon.

GS chose well on the number of these to issue for a limited edition. At 1500 available, it's given potential buyers a chance to deliberate without having to purchase impulsively. Even though this is one of the nicest more admired LE's in recent years, they've had a healthy amount of time to be in stock and available for many folks to go have a look in person. Knowing, it is still just a matter of time before they'll only be available used. Honestly I expect a relatively low number of owners to resell theirs anytime soon... But with 1500, they'll certainly be out there on the used market. Unlike some of the more popular 500-600 piece editions, which relatively few were even able to view in person. Increased (but balanced) authorized retailer distribution perfectly at work. A pity for some great watches out there to only have been seen in photos even by some passionate enthusiasts.


----------



## BenKing

The GS Is a gem


----------



## HmJ_FR

The GS are so good. Surprinsingly, even in Tokyo it's not easy to see them all: Seiko likes to create a rarity effect, even for those JDM.


----------



## Jazzie01

WOW.... Congratulations


----------



## zuiko

I still feel the passage of time will be kind to this watch and even enhance it’s desirability imo. 

The brown mosaic dial ann. is encased in 42mm and because of my personal preference for larger watches means I often consider it before this one.


----------



## HmJ_FR

I just found two in Japan at Yahoo Auction. Tempting...


----------



## Wooden_spoon

Incoming! Just picked one up! Photos soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wooden_spoon

Does anyone have any idea how they make this dial? It is just soooooo detailed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wooden_spoon

Just got this beauty today. My first impressions are quite positive. I'll post more thoughts after I've had a chance to wear it but so far I'm really loving this piece of art encased in steel!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Friday

I am really looking forward to buy one. What's the best place to do this?


----------



## HmJ_FR

Friday said:


> I am really looking forward to buy one. What's the best place to do this?


You mean in the US, right? In Japan no Seiko boutique has it anymore but Yahoo Auction and Rakuten have some entries.


----------



## ZeeJayTC81

This is without a doubt what I want to get for my first true luxury piece. Sadly, still likely a couple years away and have no idea how difficult it will be to find one in great shape that far down the line.....


----------



## Friday

HmJ_FR said:


> You mean in the US, right? In Japan no Seiko boutique has it anymore but Yahoo Auction and Rakuten have some entries.


Thanks. I was thinking about online stores or those in Japan (currently, I am visiting Tokyo). Cannot find this model on Rakuten. There is one on yahoo auction - but need to figure out how to buy there


----------



## usnsailor620

Congratulations! so beautiful! Wear it in good health!


----------



## greedy

Wooden_spoon said:


> Just got this beauty today. My first impressions are quite positive. I'll post more thoughts after I've had a chance to wear it but so far I'm really loving this piece of art encased in steel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The dial is really impressive.
It is a pity that I don't get to see GSeikos in the wild


----------



## SartoriallyCavalier

I know an AD who has one in stock...hoping in a couple of weeks to see it in person. This is #1 on my next-watch list but need to save up for it.


----------



## HmJ_FR

Friday said:


> Thanks. I was thinking about online stores or those in Japan (currently, I am visiting Tokyo). Cannot find this model on Rakuten. There is one on yahoo auction - but need to figure out how to buy there


Right, not now on rakuten, but surely might come back.


----------



## SartoriallyCavalier

I ended up leaving the shop with the watch on my wrist. It's as stunning in person as in the pictures-if not more so.


----------



## Wooden_spoon

SartoriallyCavalier said:


> I ended up leaving the shop with the watch on my wrist. It's as stunning in person as in the pictures-if not more so.
> 
> View attachment 13581585


Congrats!! Good work- I have not taken mine off since I got it. It is just that good. Hope you enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctw19

I joined the club yesterday, and I'm really blown away by it so far! I took a bit of a leap of faith and purchased without seeing it in person, but I had just fallen for it so much based on the pictures and videos online that I knew there was only a very small chance I wouldn't like it in person. And it's true what a lot of people say, in person GS is just that much more stunning than pictures. My only concern was whether the dial would be a little bit "loud" in person, not the color or pattern necessarily but specifically the repeating G's, S's, and Daini Seikosha logo. I was happy to find that it's much more understated in person than many of the macro style pictures online make it appear. The way I'd sum up the dial is to say that it's incredibly classy, considering what it is... the texture/pattern is almost invisible if you're more than a few feet away, but in certain lighting and with a closer look, it just pops! I'm also loving how the shade of blue changes depending on the lighting. And then there's the case. I've never been a huge fan of the 44GS style cases visually, so this thing is just perfect for me. The shape and the finishing are next level. It's a little early to say for sure, but this one could just have me considering downsizing my collection.


----------



## Wooden_spoon

ctw19 said:


> I joined the club yesterday, and I'm really blown away by it so far! I took a bit of a leap of forth and purchased without seeing it in person, but I had just fallen for it so much based on the pictures and videos online that I knew there was only a very small chance I wouldn't like it in person. And it's true what a lot of people say, in person GS is just that much more stunning than pictures. My only concern was whether the dial would be a little bit "loud" in person, not the color or pattern necessarily but specifically the repeating G's, S's, and Daini Seikosha logo. I was happy to find that it's much more understated in person than many of the macro style pictures online make it appear. The way I'd sum up the dial is to say that it's incredibly classy, considering what it is... the texture/pattern is almost invisible if you're more than a few feet away, but in certain lighting and with a closer look, it just pops! I'm also loving how the shade of blue changes depending on the lighting. And then there's the case. I've never been a huge fan of the 44GS style cases visually, so this thing is just perfect for me. The shape and the finishing are next level. It's a little early to say for sure, but this one could just have me considering downsizing my collection.
> 
> View attachment 13584713


Congrats! I agree with everything you just said!! Also, try it on a strap it's quite nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SartoriallyCavalier

ctw19 said:


> My only concern was whether the dial would be a little bit "loud" in person, not the color or pattern necessarily but specifically the repeating G's, S's, and Daini Seikosha logo. I was happy to find that it's much more understated in person than many of the macro style pictures online make it appear.


I had the same concerns but seeing it in person quashed them. I was also wary of it's height but even though I wish it were 2mm or so thinner it wears quite well for me.


----------

